# Timing Belt Kit Replacement Done



## B7evan (5 mo ago)

After purchasing my motorhome a few months ago, the previous owner had never had cambelt changed and I could not find any evidence in the catalogue of paperwork that came with the vehicle! I decided for piece of mind I would bite the bullet and just get this done. Should of been a 4 hour job lol, but it never is... The kit did not arrive on the day, next day the kit arrived but it was the wrong one lol! Day three, we have my motorhome taking up three bays of my local garage, but managed to get completed for 8.30pm. The belt had cracks all around the internal rib, the pully fell apart on removal but the water pump did look relatively newish!


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Those break joints on the pulley are fresh and new. I'd guess it was tapped with a hammer to remove and that broke it. If it had been cracked oil and dirt would have worked into the crack.
Sounds like a timely catch if the belt was cracking.
I try and stick to vans with chains to avoid belts.


----------



## B7evan (5 mo ago)

Cheers Pat, yes it does look like the belt was caught in good time, and as for the pully, I was thinking the same but I have to go with my mechanics findings. I feel he gave me a fair price at £450


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ours is in at the moment having the cam belt done. That's a good price as the local indie here quoted £700 which also included an MOT as well.


----------



## B7evan (5 mo ago)

I had few quotes, from 450 to 700, luckily my local garage had just moved to a bigger unit and is now able to work on bigger vehicles as well as class 7 MOT's. I think I got him on a good day as he said his price would be considerably more if he had to take on another one lol!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

£450 seems reasonable - I paid £375 at a local Commercial garage a couple of years ago for belt and water pump replacement.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I only want an Oil Change ......


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Just had the cam belt and a full annual service done on my Ducato 2.8JTD £753


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That sounds like a good price for both  

I paid £770 for the cambelt kit change and an MOT.


----------



## B7evan (5 mo ago)

Scotjimland said:


> Just had the cam belt and a full annual service done on my Ducato 2.8JTD £753


Piece of mind now, what condition was the old one in and I assume they also replaced your water pump?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

B7evan said:


> Piece of mind now, what condition was the old one in and I assume they also replaced your water pump?


No idea , didn’t ask, and you assume correctly ,


----------

